# Treiber für Radeon 9100 PRO IGP



## Batsi99 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich suche bereits seit längerem einen Treiber für meine "Radeon 9100 PRO IGP Series"  Grafikkarte,doch bringen mich die meisten Websites u.a. auch von ATI nicht wirklich weiter.
Deshalb meine Frage ob jemand weiß wo ich den aktuellsten Treiber für meine Grafikkarte downloaden kann?


----------



## server (15. Mai 2006)

http://www.treiber.de ----> Grafik & Video ----> ATI -----> ATI deutsch ----> Treiber ----> Betriebssystem ------> Radeon ----> Download.


----------



## chmee (16. Mai 2006)

uU könnte Dich auch der OmegaTreiber weiter bringen. Der sollte mit allen
9xxx aufwärts funktionieren.

zB bei http://www.omegadrivers.net/ 

mfg chmee


----------



## tobee (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

http://www.treiber-world.de benutz ich immer für meine Treiber.
Für deinen Fall wäre es der Link

Tobee


----------



## tutore (26. Januar 2007)

dein link funktioniert nicht tobee, leider. ich hab genau die selbe GraKa(ATI Radeon 9100 Pro IGP), find aber nirgends nen aktuellen treiber dafür.

vielleicht kann mir ja noch irgendwer weiterhelfen


----------



## octo124 (26. Januar 2007)

@tutore - der Link funktioniert aus 2 Gründen nicht:
1. tobee ist ein Fehler unterlaufen = er hat im unteren Link es zu gut gemeint und 
2. du hast darüber die Hauptsite = was steht dem im Wege, selbst sich durch das Menü zu graben?

So hier, da es mit den ATI-Treibern geklärt ist, die Alternative in Sachen Omega - einfach links im Menü zum Treiberarchiv durchhangeln und dann den zu tobees Tip äquivalenten laden:
http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati/win2k_xp.php

Nachtrag:
Solltet ihr mal einen Blick auf den neuen Inhaber von ATI werfen = AMD, gibts unter Treiber/Software nach Eingabe des BS, der Radeon an sich und rechts Radeon-Serie nach dem "Go" einige kleine Links unten. Was wird man wohl unter "vorherige Treiber"
verstehen können?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Januar 2007)

Den Treiber musst du bei deinem Notebookhersteller herunterladen.
Ich habe eine ähnliche Graka (9000 IGP), vielleicht funktioniert der treiber auch für dein Lap.
Mein Lap: Acer Travelmate 2000er Serie
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_2000.html


----------



## tutore (26. Januar 2007)

danke erstmal wegen des omegatreibers...ich habs halt eigentlich gern orignal, geht aber in diesem fall nicht. was den link von tobee angeht: auf der site gibts den treiber nicht für meine graka,

und wegen support vom läppi-hersteller: du kannst dich froh schätzen, dass dein hersteller dir die treiber anbietet, fujitsu macht das nicht :-( es handelt sich bei mir zwar um nen desktop-pc, aber auch von fujitsu, und der treiber der mir da geboten wird ist von 08/05...


----------

